# MORE fancies at the window!



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok so you all recall Sir Duchess, the helmet pigeon that showed up at our window months ago and boarded with us a few months. Well, in the last month, there have been THREE new fancy pigeons coming around. These three are all banded. First was the one I posted about a few weeks ago, small beak, dark eyes, white with brown wings (btw he does look like your taganrogs birdmom4ever), with a lavendar band. Then a few days ago, Aias spotted a helmet hen (not sure how he knows she's a hen, but that's what he calls her) with an orange band.

The third one, we spotted 3 days ago trying to sleep on a post in front of our apartment building. Now we never see any pigeons sleeping out in the open, so Aias was concerned and went back to catch him. Just as he netted him (he has a fishing net from Kmart he bought in our pigeon-rescuing attempts), a man came running up saying it was his pigeon who had escaped!! So Aias gave the pigeon to him. Then the very next day, Aias spotted the pigeon out and about again! Every time he saw him the next couple days, the pigeon seemed a bit bewildered/shell-shocked, definitely not sure of himself in his surroundings at all. Then today, earlier this evening, he found the pigeon trying to sleep on a narrow ledge (ie about 1 1/2in wide) right above the door to the apartment building. So who knows about this man claiming to be the pigeon's owner, Aias doesn't want to give the pigeon back to him at all.

This pijie is pinkish brown, has yellow eyes with pink rings around them, a long beak and long tail feathers (promise we'll post pics of all three pijies tomorrow). And his band says "50th street ball busters." ?! He is very skinny, his breastbone sticks very far out, so again, I really don't know about this supposed owner of his. For now, he's staying with us.

What to make of all these fancy breed pigeons showing up? There's a pigeon coop across the street from us, but those pigeons are white, so they're not coming from there. These latest three fancies all have different colored bands (we haven't gotten close enough to the first two to read theirs), though I don't know if pigeons are banded based on breed or owner or what. Sadly, Aias hasn't been able to catch the other two. The taganrog-looking one and the new helmet both hung around our window a lot initially, but as they got acclimatized to the outside, they came around less and less. They act more wild and skittish now than before (even though it's only been a few weeks for the might-be-taganrog and 1 week for the helmet) since they hang out with Aias' feral flock, so they are not so easy to grab.

Strange isn't it?? Where are they coming from??

Sabina


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sabina,

Thank you for your care and concern over these poor helpless birds.

That is a mystery. Unless the bands don't have any information that can be linked to clubs or other groups, it will be next to impossible.

I would not give the pinkish brown pigeon to this person again, if he asks about it just say you haven't seen it, it is obviously being mistreated.

If you can eventually catch the others great, but I know how difficult it can be to trap a helmet, unless they are sick. They are very high strung little birds.

You might want to ask the owner of the coop some questions and see iff he has any knowledge of any other coops around. Just don't let on you have a banded bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sabina said:


> Ok so you all recall Sir Duchess, the helmet pigeon that showed up at our window months ago and boarded with us a few months. Well, in the last month, there have been THREE new fancy pigeons coming around. These three are all banded. First was the one I posted about a few weeks ago, small beak, dark eyes, white with brown wings (btw he does look like your taganrogs birdmom4ever), with a lavendar band. Then a few days ago, Aias spotted a helmet hen (not sure how he knows she's a hen, but that's what he calls her) with an orange band.
> 
> The third one, we spotted 3 days ago trying to sleep on a post in front of our apartment building. Now we never see any pigeons sleeping out in the open, so Aias was concerned and went back to catch him. Just as he netted him (he has a fishing net from Kmart he bought in our pigeon-rescuing attempts), a man came running up saying it was his pigeon who had escaped!! So Aias gave the pigeon to him. Then the very next day, Aias spotted the pigeon out and about again! Every time he saw him the next couple days, the pigeon seemed a bit bewildered/shell-shocked, definitely not sure of himself in his surroundings at all. Then today, earlier this evening, he found the pigeon trying to sleep on a narrow ledge (ie about 1 1/2in wide) right above the door to the apartment building. So who knows about this man claiming to be the pigeon's owner, Aias doesn't want to give the pigeon back to him at all.
> 
> ...


Sabina, we have these type bands turned into us on 911 Pigeon Alert every once in a while. I suspect that these birds are being used as sort of a game that these guys play. They TRY to capture each others birds in thier loft. It's crazy and I don't understand it, but that's what they do. Of course I don't know for SURE that this is what happening but I'd bet money that it is. 
First of all, don't give this man the bird back. If he can't PROVE that it's his bird, then he has no right to it. Giving it back to him once was probably the right thing to do, but, with the shape you say the bird is in, letting this bird out to fly AGAIN is just plain wrong. I've got a man I'm going to contact to see if this is a band that he made. He does bands for private individuals. If it's his and he can give me owner info, we'll go from there. 
I'm not doing this to make you give the bird back. I have an idea, but we'll go that route IF we can determine who the bird belongs to. 
Different color bands from the national organizations are from different years. There is a different color used every year. With the private bands, I'm not sure if they can choose a color or how that works. 
Anyway, when I find out something about the band, I'll let you know. In the meantime, with you is the best place for this bird. Thanks for taking it in.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I just got an e-mail from Mr. Cook. That band is not one that he did. In my opinion, one, the bird obviously isn't being cared for and two, the band is not one that is easily traceable, if traceable at all, so it seems that if you want a pet pigeon, you've got yourself one. Some people believe that a banded bird should be given back to the owner or at least an attempt made. I say, if the owner wants his bird back, he should put a band on it that makes it easy to return the bird. To me, it's pretty simple. Before I get jumped on here...........I realize that an adult bird can't be banded with a permanent band. But these people that put personalized bands on their birds could very easily add a phone number or some way to get in contact with them if the bird is found. If you're going to the expense and trouble to have your own private band made, then adding a 10 digit phone number should be a priority. Until I started working with 911, I wasn't even aware that people could have private bands made. I think EVERY SINGLE band that is put on a pigeon should be a REGISTERED band. PERIOD. JMO......


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Very very interesting. Well we're definitely not giving the pigeon back. Or letting him go. (And we'll also be very careful about avoiding escapes from now on!) I wish we could catch the other two. But given they're healthy, it's obviously pretty tough. 
I spoke to Aias, who's at home, and he said the pigeon just started eating and drinking. Probably feeling a little traumatized from his escapades. His poops are well-formed but a little on the green side. When we checked him yesterday, he seemed ok other than being malnourished. Aias will post pics a little later. 
It is so strange, the different worlds of pigeon people. Sigh. Sad to see they're not all like this one.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*first name pinky last name brown*

finally the photos. introducing pinky brown: 










and the homeless fancies: http://www.flickr.com/photos/100fires/tags/fancyhomeless/

my two cents is that pinky brown appears healthy, we found no signs of canker and his poop doesn't look scary to me. he seems very very skinny so weighing him seems like the obvious next step, umm, where is that scale? no idea on age or gender so let the betting begin!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks like a some sort of Flying Flight to me...........here's a web site with pictures of some. You can read the paragraphs and get an idea of the "mind set" of some pigeon fanciers. "don't forget to cull the "garbage"...........and don't you guys tell me that it means "give away" to some kid........Baloney....You two keep that beautiful bird and give it the love and attention it deserves..........how lucky is Pinky Brown .......




http://www.homestead.com/pigeonracing/JoeCampione_Flying_Flights.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sabina and Aias,

Pinky Brown is a great name for him/her, what a pretty bird.
I'm sure glad he is in your care now. Yes, PLEASE don't let him go.

Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sabina and Aias

Your new little Pinky Brown is gorgeous and I'm so happy you're keeping her. The other 2 banded pigeons are also very pretty. You could start your own flock from all the fancy pigeons showing up at your window.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Actually, Aias forgot to attach the pics for the helmet hen, so check back for those later tonight! She's very cute.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

sabina said:


> Actually, Aias forgot to attach the pics for the helmet hen, so check back for those later tonight! She's very cute.


Actually, there was only one picture of the helmet hen and it is not very good. i have added to the original link of homeless fancies nonetheles: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100fires/tags/fancyhomeless/

and i am glad you like the name trees gray 

so no guesses on gender and/or age anyone?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sabina & Aias...

Pinky brown is a very beautiful bird indeed and I think Renee is right that she is a flight of some kind, maybe some breed of tippler? I am not sure but I think it's a hen.

The other pigeon out on the balcony is quite stunning as well, it's not a helmet though, not sure what breed it is.

Ages are so hard to judge in adult pigeons so that is up in the air for guesses on these pigeons.

Sure hope you keep them where they will be safe.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Sabina & Aias...
> 
> Pinky brown is a very beautiful bird indeed and I think Renee is right that she is a flight of some kind, maybe some breed of tippler? I am not sure but I think it's a hen.
> 
> ...


i am constantly amazed at how you people know so many breeds, Lovebirds was so quick to identify pinky brown, and now brad you are throwing tippler into the ring? i have to look that up. i suspect you are right about pb being a hen, pb is very mild-mannered.

the other pigeon on the balcony has that fancy hair/feather style that helmets have although you cant tell from the blurry picture. are you saying that it is not a helmet because of the color scheme of the feathers?

i feel bad for the pigeons these days, winter has finally hit new york city and it is so brutally cold with the wind-chill factor so i am doing 2 feedings a day for the flock that feeds on my apt. building's rooftop, the homeless fancies feed with the ferals that come for the feedings.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Aias said:


> i am constantly amazed at how you people know so many breeds, Lovebirds was so quick to identify pinky brown, and now brad you are throwing tippler into the ring? i have to look that up. i suspect you are right about pb being a hen, pb is very mild-mannered.
> 
> the other pigeon on the balcony has that fancy hair/feather style that helmets have although you cant tell from the blurry picture. *are you saying that it is not a helmet because of the color scheme of the feathers?*
> 
> i feel bad for the pigeons these days, winter has finally hit new york city and it is so brutally cold with the wind-chill factor so i am doing 2 feedings a day for the flock that feeds on my apt. building's rooftop, the homeless fancies feed with the ferals that come for the feedings.



Hi Aias, 

LOL, I'm not the pigeon breed identifier you think I am! LOL.  I only can identify a few of the more common and unique breeds. I could very well be wrong that this is a tippler of some kind. There are over 300 breeds of domestic pigeons! 

As for the helmet, yes...the colour patten is all wrong for this to be a helmet. Any of the helmets I've seen have the distinct "helmet" coloured part to the top of their heads. They do come in different colours as well but this pigeon doesn't seem to fit the breed from what I know. Helmets are also quite dainty pigeons, and smaller than ferals for sure.

Here's a link to some pictures of them:

http://www.homestead.com/austhelmets/photos1.html

As for the weather, yes...it's been bitter cold these last few days up here in Canada and not too far from you really in the scheme of things. I feel for the birds and animals enduring these temps too


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aias, I agree with Brad that this is not a helmet but it is very pretty. Looks like the feral behind her was checking her out.  

You may want to try to catch her though. I'm not real crazy about how she is puffed out so much. She is some type of fancy pigeon and not used to being outside.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Sabina and Aias,
Pinky Brown is absolutely stunning. 
It sounds like he/she prefers *your* company to that of it's previous owner.  



Lovebirds said:


> Before I get jumped on here...........I realize that an adult bird can't be banded with a permanent band. But *these people that put personalized bands on their birds could very easily add a phone number or some way to get in contact with them if the bird is found. If you're going to the expense and trouble to have your own private band made, then adding a 10 digit phone number should be a priority*. Until I started working with 911, I wasn't even aware that people could have private bands made. I think EVERY SINGLE band that is put on a pigeon should be a REGISTERED band. PERIOD. JMO......


Couldn't agree with you more Renee. 

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

PB is definiately a flying flight with what you would call a smooth head, some do come with a crest too ,but the flight feathers being all white is what all flying flights are known for whatever the color the rest of their body is  and as for your other visitor if I had to give it a guess I would go with an old german old ,though its hard to see the beak there really good in your picture but the rest of it looks like an old german owl to me and heres a link so you can compare it with next time he/she comes around ...good luck catching it ,I will surely keep my fingers crossed for you both, take care http://members.aol.com/duiven/highlight/oldgerman/oldgerman.htm


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

pinky brown is the quietest most subdued out of the "pet" birds we've had. maybe she's sick? she's out of the cage on a perch, mostly she stands or sometimes sits, a little bit of preening and stretching here and there. she doesn't eat or drink much on her own--hardly at all. we fed her some peas and corn this morning, and then she threw up a few 5 minutes later. we fed 40 pieces total. her poops are well-formed, green with white cap. we figured green since she was malnourished. sometimes she puffs a little bit. she's alert, right now is looking around curiously. but really, you wouldn't even know she was here, no sounds, no moving around....

we have meds. should we give her something? she did get a garlic capsule. we have appertex, spartrix, ivermectin and enroxil. maybe just worm with the ivermectin? we didn't dust her since we didn't see any mites. the scale has vanished, so we don't know how much she weighs (we'll have to dig through the cabinets).

we just fed the feral flock and homeless fancies on the roof. aias used to feed them on our window ledges but i was worried the neighbors would get upset about all the pigeon activity since the pigeons hang out on other people's ledges waiting till it's feeding time etc. so he's shifting to the roof. anyway so we saw sir duchess, the taganrog and the german owl. the german owl didn't look puffed at all, she was pretty active feeding, so i don't think she's sick. the wind was probably ruffling her feathers in that picture, maggie.*

back to pinky brown...advice?*

thanks,
sabina


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

another thing...it seems impossible to catch the other pigeons. on the roof, the flock takes off for any tiny sound or movement. they are super skittish. any ideas on strategies?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

sabina said:


> pinky brown is the quietest most subdued out of the "pet" birds we've had. maybe she's sick? she's out of the cage on a perch, mostly she stands or sometimes sits, a little bit of preening and stretching here and there. she doesn't eat or drink much on her own--hardly at all. we fed her some peas and corn this morning, and then she threw up a few 5 minutes later. we fed 40 pieces total. her poops are well-formed, green with white cap. we figured green since she was malnourished. sometimes she puffs a little bit. she's alert, right now is looking around curiously. but really, you wouldn't even know she was here, no sounds, no moving around....


Hi Sabina, 

Just keep an eye on her, she's likely just familiarizing herself with her new home and surroundings. Maybe she' was more of a pet bird than you know. Poops & preening are good indicators that she might be fine. 

There is no harm in treating her with the natural things you have on hand. Did you check her throat/mouth for any abnormalities? Other than that, and going by your pictures, she looks very healthy to me


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, throwing up is rarely good although they will if you overfeed them when they don't have control of how much they get (like with tube-feeding). However, if you're staying within the normal guidelines of feeding, then throwing up is something that should be investigated. It can mean several things and a fecal float, fecal smear and crop swab are the simplest tests to run. You'll get a good idea of whether you have worms, coccidia, trichomonads and/or a fungal overgrowth. I expect that you'd need a vet to do that stuff and that might be pretty expensive there. If you're going to do a lot of this kind of thing, it's well worth it to find a serviceable microscope, a few supplies and then start doing that stuff yourself.

Pidgey


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*and in this corner... weighing in at...*

we finally found the scale and the very uncooperative pinky brown weighed in at 199 grams. i am concerned by her low weight and dark green poop.

and pidgey, she only threw up 3 kernels of corn.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

brad, i think you might be right about her just getting used to her surroundings. we did check her throat and didn't see anything. so we could just give her some more time. should we continue to hand feed since she's not really eating?

pidgey--it'd be great to have a microscope. though i've messed up the lens of 1 or 2 microscopes in the past when trying to see trichomonas squiggling around without being constrained by a cover slip (from human vaginal samples at work, that is!), they're so delicate and hard to clean once they're messed up. so i worry about buying a used one. do you know where to get a serviceable one relatively cheap?

our vet just takes donations so cost is not an issue that way.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

sabina said:


> brad, i think you might be right about her just getting used to her surroundings. we did check her throat and didn't see anything. so we could just give her some more time. should we continue to hand feed since she's not really eating?


I do believe you should give her a little more time to get used to being indoors, confined, and eating new food in a new place. I just can't help but believe, why borrow trouble unless the situation seems urgent and clearly it's not. It's only my opinion but I wouldn't hand feed anymore; for whatever reason, it could be bothering the bird. Pigeons aren't stupid and know what seeds are and will eat when they want. If she doesn't eat on her own within 2 or 3 days, then I would go back to hand feeding. Again, just my opinion.

I don't have Pidgey's expertise with medical knowledge, but I have common sense. Sometimes this is needed and to help others keep things in perspective. I don't mean this as a "slight" to him or any rehabbers but I just don't believe in panicking or thinking the worst right off the bat.

Relating to this a bit, I have 2 hand raised youngsters who were raised by another member and her pigeons at first. When I brought them home after 3 months, they didn't eat much at all...another story altogether. However, in the beginning they both threw up quite often. I never knew what caused this and they never appeared sick in any way. This lasted for about another 2-3 months where they would throw up occasionally and usually in the mornings. They never really lost much weight and everything else checked out fine. 

Nearly 2.5 years later, they are completely fine, healthy, vibrant birds and there is absolutely nothing wrong with their health


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Sabina,
You have a serious situation that has to be addressed immediately. The first assumption when you have a bird from the outside that is throwing up is that he is dehydrated. This is a banded pigeon and so he has no idea how to forage for food and water. Who knows the last time he was able to find water? Dehydration means the cells don't have enough fluid to function properly and the bird will throw up food when the crop contracts abnormally. You have got to get water into him. If you have electrolytes, great and if not, use plain water.

I hope you have a syringe and know how to use it and if you do, give 3 cc every hour until you see liquid droppings which will mean the body finally has enough fluid so it can get rid of some. Go down either side of the mouth but not down the center where the trachea is.

Corn and peas are the worst food for this bird for a while especially corn which is not easy to digest. He has got to be gradually introduced to food again by giving soft, easily digestible food. If you have Kaytee baby bird formula, that's fine. If not, then take about 15-20 pieces of Purina Puppy Chow, dip each piece in water and hand feed them to him. You can't feed him when he is still dehydrated. He'll simply throw up the food. 

So first, keep him warm. Syringe water down to rehydrate him and then, after you see signs of liquid droppings, feed some Kaytee or Purina Puppy Chow. Don't give medicine unless he's sick and right now he needs first aid in the form of basic care. If you use any medicines, he would be apt to throw them up anyway. You can keep small seed in with him but he isn't gong to eat them for now because he feels to weak and ill. You have to force his body to start working again with water first and soft food, second.

This throwing up could take a few days to a week to resolve. Slowly, he'll throw up less and digest more but this isn't going to go away overnight so have patience.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

sabina said:


> pinky brown is the quietest most subdued out of the "pet" birds we've had. maybe she's sick? she's out of the cage on a perch, mostly she stands or sometimes sits, a little bit of preening and stretching here and there. she doesn't eat or drink much on her own--hardly at all. we fed her some peas and corn this morning, and then she threw up a few 5 minutes later. we fed 40 pieces total.
> * *her poops are well-formed, green with white cap.* we figured green since she was malnourished. sometimes she puffs a little bit.
> she's alert, right now is looking around curiously. but really, you wouldn't even know she was here, no sounds, no moving around....





pigeonperson said:


> Sabina,
> You have a serious situation that has to be addressed immediately. The first assumption when you have a bird from the outside that is throwing up is that he is dehydrated. This is a banded pigeon and so he has no idea how to forage for food and water. Who knows the last time he was able to find water? Dehydration means the cells don't have enough fluid to function properly and the bird will throw up food when the crop contracts abnormally.
> You have got to get water into him.
> ** *If you have electrolytes, great and if not, use plain water.*


Sabina,
* The fact Pinky Brown's 'poops' have white caps indicates she's getting at least some liquid into her system, which is a good sign. 

** You can make your own rehydrating solution by adding a pinch of salt & sugar to a cup of room temperature water.

Cindy


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks. I feel badly it didn't occur to us to treat this bird more like a regular rescue right away (ie rehydrating and so forth), since she wasn't the usual sick/injured feral. We did put her in the cage with the heating pad. I'm not sure if Aias put sugar and salt in the water. But I'll let him to know to get to the syringing as soon as possible! 
She did only throw up once in the last 36 hours, and just maybe 3 kernels. And that's with being fed twice. But given I haven't really seen her drink, she must be somewhat dehydrated. 
But such silence, it really is strange--hardly any moving around or pecking, and only an occasional cooing at night. She doesn't peck or wing-slap if we put our hands into the cage. But I think she might just be really used to people. If she's out, Aias does have to use the net to catch her, she flies around the room just fine. And she looks plenty alert. it'll be interesting to see if/how her personality changes over the next few days, as she gets used to the new surroundings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Cindy,
My fault..I didn't read the post thoroughly and missed the part where there were droppings. It doesn't matter, though. It has to be assumed that the crop lining is severely irritated from lack of proper hydration for it to work properly. 

I use Pedialyte so there was never a need to prepare my own electrolyte solution. I have a suggestion. Is there any way you can use a natural sugar rather than a refined sugar in the solution? Yeast cells absolutely love refined sugar.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

sabina said:


> Thanks. I feel badly it didn't occur to us to treat this bird more like a regular rescue right away (ie rehydrating and so forth), since she wasn't the usual sick/injured feral. We did put her in the cage with the heating pad. I'm not sure if Aias put sugar and salt in the water. But I'll let him to know to get to the syringing as soon as possible!
> She did only throw up once in the last 36 hours, and just maybe 3 kernels. And that's with being fed twice.
> 
> * *But given I haven't really seen her drink, she must be somewhat dehydrated.*
> ...


* It's very possible Pinky may be somewhat dehydrated & needs a little assistance, but given your description of her physicial capabilities, she isn't severely dehydrated. 

This link will take you to the 'Basic Life Saving Steps' thread. Scroll down a bit to the 'Description and degrees of hydrated and dehydrated birds' section. It's a good reference in determining how dehydrated a bird is.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pigeonperson said:


> Cindy,
> My fault..I didn't read the post thoroughly and missed the part where there were droppings. It doesn't matter, though. It has to be assumed that the crop lining is severely irritated from lack of proper hydration for it to work properly.
> 
> * *I use Pedialyte so there was never a need to prepare my own electrolyte solution.*
> ...


* I should have been more clear. I was suggesting to Sabina that she could make her own rehydrating solution to use in place of plain water. 

** I suppose one could if they had it on hand. 

Cindy


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*things are fine*

i think too much was made of pinky brown throwing up! she did throw up once, and only 3 kernels!

i think brad was right in that she needed time to get used to the new crib. and i think fre... ah... pigeonperson was right in suspecting dehydration. but i think that this is nowhere near a crisis. and i know i was freaked out by the dark green poops. 

so today is another day, and pinky brown has been eating a normal amount and i have seen her drinking water, her poops are no longer the dry clumps they were a couple of days ago. also, when i stuck my monstrous hand in her cage to get her and give her the garlic pill she slapped me so i think its all good 

thank you all for your concerns and suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Sabina,
I'm really glad it wasn't near as dangerous. I've seen so much of it and their throwing up has driven me up a wall. He needs to put back a good deal of weight. 
As far as the other fancy birds that are visiting your window, is it feasible to keep the window open and keep seed inside so they will be tempted in?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Aias said:


> i think too much was made of pinky brown throwing up! she did throw up once, and only 3 kernels!
> 
> i think brad was right in that she needed time to get used to the new crib. and i think fre... ah... pigeonperson was right in suspecting dehydration. but i think that this is nowhere near a crisis. and i know i was freaked out by the dark green poops.
> 
> ...


* Yes indeed these are all good signs.  
I think Pinky needed a bit of R & R, 'some' rehydrating, a good balanced diet & a secure environment, to which she has received all of these.  

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

pigeonperson said:


> Sabina,
> ....
> As far as the other fancy birds that are visiting your window, is it feasible to keep the window open and keep seed inside so they will be tempted in?


yes i tried that but they are pretty smart and wont fall for the same trick twice. i almost caught one of the fancies like that, the same way i caught sir duchess before, but i buggered it up and knocked the screen loose and the bird went merrily on its way. after that it knew better than to fall for that again. also, it seems like there is a very short window of opportunity with these fancy birds, maybe 2 weeks, before they develop trust issues once they join the feral flock i feed they become very sceptical of my attempts at capture.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

hi everyone,

so pinky is doing well. eating, drinking, flying off when aias tries to catch her to put her in her cage. no vomiting, healthy-appearing in all aspects, though still very quiet! we got used to sir duchess and pio making a racket.

one of our cats on the other hand (and this is totally off-topic)...i noticed him straining in the litter box a couple times yesterday evening, so off we went to the emergency room of the fancy specialist animal hospital in the neighborhood. i figured it would be a few hundred wherever we ended up going on a saturday evening, so it wouldn't make too much of a difference. well...the grand total of the estimate so far is $2200!!!!! yes, over two thousand dollars.   can you believe it??? he had a urinary obstruction, so for the sedation, the catheter, iv, meds, labs, 1 night hospitalization was $1700. now it turns out he has an enlarged heart, some lymph nodes in his abdomen, some "thickened area" in his colon...anyway that brought it to $2200 (there goes next month's rent, bills, and then some!). whatever else happens now, he's coming home tomorrow so we can see what our very reasonably priced vet has to say.

well we are going to visit him (akira is his name) in the hospital now. crazy cat, he was purring up a storm yesterday with the attention from the vet and techs, he seemed quite content there. i guess with those prices, he better be!

sabina


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

sabina said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> so pinky is doing well. eating, drinking, flying off when aias tries to catch her to put her in her cage. no vomiting, healthy-appearing in all aspects, though still very quiet! we got used to sir duchess and pio making a racket.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about Akira! And yes, I can certainly hear you about the prices! That's probably why animal insurance came about! I would hope that having something like that could help in the future!

I'm a cat person and send COMFORTING HUGS and SCRITCHES TO AKIRA! Vet medicine has come a looooong way since I worked in a Vet's office...and so have the PRICES! 

How old is Akira? Male cats can be prone to urinary problems - unfortunately! Did they offer any special food advice??

HUGS TO ALL...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ah, Sabina, I am sorry to hear of all the health problems with Akira and hope and pray that he will recover from all of them. 

That sure was a costly visit for you. They would have had to pick my chin up from off the floor. You and Aias are good people.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Shi and Maggie. Akira is probably about 15. Aias had him since he was a baby (he can't remember when that was exactly) but I've only known Akira the last 2 years, since he had been living with Aias' mom in Canada before that. We were VERY shocked by the bill, but we felt a bit helpless since it was an urgent situation. We didn't feel like we could shop around at that time! We will definitely look into health insurance now!!
Food-wise, they just said to give him wet food I think.
Poor thing, he looked very unhappy when we visited him, with his IV, catheter, and the lampshade on his head. But thankfully he'll be coming home tomorrow.
This place is superfancy, they have oncologists, cardiologists, I think even dermatologists! We had taken my cat there when he had similar problems a couple years ago, but then the bill was only $2000 after a lot more complicated testing and care. I think they didn't charge us for everything since we ending up having to put him to sleep. They were very very nice to us at that time, so that's why we went back. But now...they are clearly out of our price range.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sabina & Aias, 

I'm glad to hear the Pinky B is doing well and that he/she is eating with no more vomiting. In case you haven't already, I would suggest the usuals;ACV, probiotics, garlic and a good avian vitamin for PB and any more new fancies you catch on your balcony. 

I'm truly sorry to hear that your beloved cat had to be hospitalized and that the bill was so pricey! It does sound like a reputable and good quality care facility so I hope that Akira will be ok.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*update on pinky brown*

pinky brown is adjusting fine in her new home, today is the first day that she is out walking around on her own, without my prompting and she is very amusing in her curiosity.

the metal thing in her ankle, how does one get it off? that little slogan on it "5oth st ball breakers" that is on it has to go.

ps. akira is doing well as well.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Aias said:


> * *pinky brown is adjusting fine in her new home*, today is the first day that she is out walking around on her own, without my prompting and she is very amusing in her curiosity.
> 
> ** *the metal thing in her ankle, how does one get it off? * that little slogan on it "5oth st ball breakers" that is on it has to go.
> 
> *** *ps. akira is doing well as well.*


* So glad to hear Pinky Brown is doing well & adjusting to her new home Aias. 

** I would think a *small* pair of wire cutters would do. 

*** It's good to hear Akira is doing well.  

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

just please be very careful when trying to cut the band free of your sweetys little leg as breaks and lacerations happen so quick and easily on their fragile little bodys


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina, please do be careful with removing the band particularly if it is one of the thick metal ones. They are pretty difficult to cut and you have little room to maneuver. We had a cockatiel with one and had the vet to cut it off with special pliers. She said it was always risky because of either cutting or breaking the leg.

Personally, I'd opt for getting a vet to cut it off.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

ok i will wait until i get the proper tool.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Aias said:


> ok i will wait until i get the proper tool.



There is a tool that my doctor used YEARS ago to remove rings from my finger. My finger was swollen up over my rings. Don't recall what caused it? Anyway, I think that jewelers use them. I even found them on Ebay once and considered getting one to remove a band if I needed to, but never did. I don't know what the tool is called. Maybe someone else knows? Or you could call a jewler. 
The tool had this little metal piece that you slide between the finger and the ring, and then a little wheel that cut through the ring, but rolled on the metal piece that is between the finger and ring. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The solid bands like the AU and IF ones are difficult to get off without harming the bird. I haven't tried it yet but now have a nice little Dremel kit with lots of accessories, some of which look like they might work well for cutting off a band. I suspect a good bit of heat would be created in the process so will definitely experiment by trying to cut a band without a bird being involved in the process.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You'd need to keep a water dropper and cup around to quench the heat every few seconds.

Pidgey


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*That red splash bird pinky . .*

Pinky is not a tippler his beak is too long . . .pinky appears to be what we used to fly in NY roof tops a teiger (thinks 'ats the spelling) . . .its a croos between 2 different colored flights. Good Luck with him.



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Aias,
> 
> LOL, I'm not the pigeon breed identifier you think I am! LOL.  I only can identify a few of the more common and unique breeds. I could very well be wrong that this is a tippler of some kind. There are over 300 breeds of domestic pigeons!
> 
> ...


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

*one strange bird*

Pinky's personality is slowly revealing itself, and this is one funny pigeon. 

First of all, she hates her cage. If we don't keep it completely closed up, she will wiggle her way out some way somehow. We only even put her in at night! We used to keep the door open with the sheet over it, well we learned that wouldn't do. Then last night, Aias by mistake left the tiny slot open where you can change the water dish, and in the pitch black night, she wiggled her way out and flew to her window perch!

Secondly she is apparently a night owl. If we leave her out (or if she gets out) at night, it will be 11pm and she will be preening, eating, wide-eyed--"What? Who said it's my bedtime, I don't know what you're talking about" Our other birds were sound asleep by 8pm. This one, I've never seen fall asleep at all.

She's still quiet during the day. She has a bit of a routine. Fly to the perch, hang out there, then in the afternoon, she takes a walking tour of the apartment. Then back to the perch to sit like a hen on top of her food dish. She makes a racket at night though! Well I don't hear it most of the time, cause I can sleep through anything. But she wakes Aias up with her funny pigeon sounds. Maybe she's complaining about the cage?!

Oh another thing, even though her perch is by the window, she almost always faces inside the apartment! Every other bird we've had is always fixated on the outside, the comings and goings of other pigeons. Not Pinky! She doesn't even glance outside. In fact today was the only day I saw her face outside and look at other pigeons at all. That's after living here 9 days.

She did gain weight so far, about 50g. She seems content I think. Will keep you posted!


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Abisai for that info. I looked up teiger flight pigeons and I think you're right, they look just like Pinky. I'm still surprised about all these different breeds of pigeons, I really had no idea!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sabina, 

Thanks for the update on Pinky, sounds good and especially the weight gain Pinky might keep funny hours if you and Aias do. If you've got the lights on at 11pm then she might then it's ok for her to be up too


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*pinky brown flies the coop!*

yes i feel like mierda that it has happened, but pinky brown has escaped. a few days ago, in the second cage-springing-open fiasco ms pinky brown saw her chance at freedom and took it. 










it was a nice sunny day, so pinky brown was in her sunning cage on the fire escape balcony as is customary when it is sunny. she usually sat there calmly taking in the rays relaxing. but on this occasion something excited her and she was rocking in her cage quite energetically until it fell from the balcony to the balcony below, a drop of about 3.5 feet. the cage opened from the impact and pinky brown flew away.

the cage has since been fortified so that no such thing can ever happen again:










but the deed is done. i saw pinky brown on the roof across the street where the flock i feed hangs out but havent seen her since. i miss ms brown, and i am happy she spent the winter with us. when i found her she was dehydrated and out of it, but the last few weeks she was pretty anxious to fly and spent all her time looking out the window at the ferals that rubbed it in her face that she was locked up.

this is not a rationalization, but i feel that she is happier outside enjoying her freedom. the other fancies that i feed with the ferals were nearly impossible to catch on the roof all winter long, so i made sure that they were well fed and had clean water all winter long. now the warm whether is here, i feel that it is possible to catch them, if i spend enough hours out there with the trap but having survived the winter i think i will wait till the fall to try to catch them.

let the hate begin.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok I was the first hater, I admit. I tried very hard to blame Aias when I got home and found out what had happened...again. But he had in fact tried to prevent another escape by securing the latch on the door of the cage--if you remember, last time, Sir Duchess bumped against the door and the door opened. But this time, the entire cage came apart. Which was really unanticipated. 

I had been thinking of finding Pinky another home where she could fly. But we never would've just set her loose intentionally, we know she is not feral and therefore fit for the streets. But hopefully, she's ok out there, or maybe someone like us will find her and give her another home. We can only hope for the best.  

Sabina


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely no hate from me. These things happen. She may come back but more than likely will just enjoy the freedom.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks for not hatin' on me maggie!  



Lady Tarheel said:


> Absolutely no hate from me. These things happen. She may come back but more than likely will just enjoy the freedom.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nona, that is a great suggestion. I had completely forgotten that we do that every time we take a bird in a cage outside for sun or even to go to the vet. When we used to go to the beach a lot I always wired their doors closed.

I'll bet you did have fun trying to catch all those little zebras. They're so tiny. I had a young sparrow get loose awhile back and the little devil could easily hide and then when I would find him he'd take off again. Finally, I captured him on the foyer table and he was sitting in plain view but I couldn't see him for looking for him.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

well after that fiasco, i did drill all sorts of holes and reinforced it. i have thrown it, dropped it, kicked it and now only hoodini could escape it. maybe.  



little bird said:


> It isn't just the doors of the cages, Maggie, especially those that break-down and fold up. Every point that meets of any pieces has to be wired as when they are dropped, even the plastic bottom will pop off and the walls will collaspe. I even drill holes in the plastic bottom lip where the wire tabs are supposed to secure the wire top to the plastic bottom and re-inforce the connections with twist-ties. And of course ALL doors are secured if we are going outside as my parrots will let themselves out if not LOCKED in.
> Aias......I would drill holes all around that little carrier where the plastic and wire meet and twist-tie them. Don't trust the handle on that carrier as I have had it disconnect from the carrier with a very slight bump.


----------

